# Wooster, Ohio (Tri-County) USA's Biggest One-Day Meeting!



## blueskybeesupply

*The date has been set for the Ohio State/Tri-County Meeting in Wooster, Ohio for February 29th and March 1st, 2008. This is the biggest one-day meeting in the U.S.A.*

*Blue Sky Bee Supply* will be there and we will be happy to bring your advanced orders to save you on tax and shipping. We will match any published price on in-stock honey bottles--stock up now before prices go up in Feb! You want an extractor without shipping? We got you covered--hobby, 9 frame, 18 frame--you name it we'll bring it (preorder by 1/28 to lock in 2007 pricing). Email us and we'll haul it for free to the meeting! We sell everything you see in catalogs. If we don't have it--you don't need it! We have the best prices on bottles in Ohio. We are a distributor for all of the best bottles on the market, whether you need a dozen, a case, a pallet or a truckload. We're dealing on containers. Email us for a price list!

*Ohio State University Extension &
Tri-County Beekeeper's Association
30th Annual Spring Beekeeping Workshop*​*

Click Here to Download Registration Packet

 * Friday & Saturday, February 29 and March 1, 2008*​

---TENTATIVE PROGRAM--- 
*FRIDAY EVENING -- February 29, 2008 * 
*7:00 -- 8:00 PM *
Location: OSU/OARDC Fisher Auditorium 
Honey Bee Nutrition – Is It Adequate? 
Dr. James E. Tew, OSU Extension Specialist 
or 
"How to Make an Award Winning Candle" 
Joe & Suzan Kovaleski, TCBA Vice President and Secretary 
*8:00 - 9:00 PM *
Location: OSU/OARDC Adminstration Building - Basement Level OSU Beekeeping Museum Open House with Mr. Dave Heilman, Ohio Honey Farms & Mr. Jim Thompson, OSBA Historian 

*SATURDAY* 

*8:00 - 9:00 AM -- Registration *
(all COnTeST entries must be turned in to their appropriate place by 9:00 a.m.) 
(Hot beverages and Troyer's Amish Donuts and Sweet Rolls provided.) 
*9:15 - 10:15 AM *
Keynote Session 
“Sick Bees -- A View from Three States ” 
- MR. JOHN GRAFTON, Apiary Supervisor, Ohio Dept. of Agriculture 
- MR. DENNIS BARCLIFT, Apiary Specialist, Alabama Dept. of Agriculture & Industries 
-MR. ED LEVI, Apiary Specialist, Arkansas Dept. of Agriculture 
*10:15 - 10:45 AM - BREAK *
*10:45 - 11:45 AM -- Workshop Session 1: *
Managing Varroa Mites........................................Mr. Ed Levi, Arkansas Department of Agriculture 
Sensible Management of Colonies...............Dr. James E. Tew, Ohio State University Extension 
Labeling Laws, Legal Issues, & Insurance for Beekeepers...................................Mr. Kim Flottum, AI Root Company 
What is Cooking in the Kitchen................................................Ms. Deb Geiser, Executive Sous Chef, Chartwells Restaurant, Ohio Wesleyan University 
BASIC BEEKEEPING – Parts of a Hive......................................Mr. Ruben M. Miller, Miller Apiaries 
The Brood Nest -- Kids' Session...........................................................Lorain County Beekeepers
*11:45 AM -- 1:00 PM --- LUNCH *
*1:00 - 2:00 PM -- Workshop Session 2: *
Small Hive Beetles ..................Mr. Dennis Barclift, Alabama Dept. of Agriculture and Industries 
Colony Collapse Disorder and Your Bees...............Mr. John Grafton, Ohio Dept. of Agriculture 
Ohio State Beekeepers' Association Queen Project............Dr. Joe Latshaw, Lastshaw Apiaries 
Making & Marketing Creamed Honey..................................Mr. David Heilman, Ohio Honey Farms 
BASIC BEEKEEPING –Getting Started .....................Mr. Anthony Simpson, Simpson Bee Supply 
The Brood Nest -- Kids' Session ..........................................................Lorain County Beekeepers 

*2:00 - 2:30 -- BREAK *
*2:30 - 3:30 PM -- Workshop Session 3: *
Managing Brood Diseases..............................................................Mr.Dennis Barclift & Mr. Ed Levi 
Sensible Management of Bee Colonies.......................................................Dr. James E. Tew 
Colony Collapse Disorder and Your Bees...............................................................Mr. John Grafton 
Gardening for Your Honey Bees........................................Ms. Janet, Foxhead Farms Greenhouse 
BASIC BEEKEEPING - Your Calendar Year...................Mr. Denzil St. Clair, Queen Right Colonies 
The Brood Nest -- Kids' Session............................................................Lorain County Beekeepers 
*3:45 - 4:15 PM *
"What's On Your Mind (Question & Answer Session) 
If you want you can mail or e-mail your question(s) to [email protected]) 
*4:15 - 4:45 PM *
Baking and Guessing Contest Winners; 
Educational Raffle Winner 
Closing Comments 
*4:45 - 6:00 PM *
OSU Honey Bee Museum Open House @ OARDC Administration Building 
Host: Mr. Dave Heilman & Mr. Jim Thompson


----------



## Mike Gillmore

If any BeeSource members are planning to attend this workshop please send me a PM. I would love to look you up and say hello.


----------



## TonyW

To Mike and anyone going to Wooster I will be there wearing a yellow "Warren County Beekeepers Association" shirt. I look forward to meeting you. My name is Tony.

Also, this is good opportunity to save on shipping costs. I have Jamie From Blue Sky bringing a big pile of stuff for me.


----------



## blueskybeesupply

Apologies Colonial Beekeepers, but I had to bump you to get this post back up to the top. Since the meeting is this Friday and Saturday, I just want to shout out one last time to any newcomers that it's a great event and not to miss.


----------

